# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  IDM bị hỏng không sửa dc

## nhunhamnho

> mình đã miêu tả cụ thể trong hình rồi 
> ai biết thì chỉ giùm với
> tks!!!!
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9wpt1hwx


sao bạn không đưa hình trực tiếp lên diễn đàn cho anh em tiện để chuẩn đoán hơn. bạn làm vầy hơi khó. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] mô tả sơ sơ bằng lời cũng được.

----------


## seodienlanh

mình có biết cách đăng hình lên diễn đàn đâu

----------


## chevroletsg

bạn vô trang http://imageshack.com/ chọn* browse* tìm đến hình cần up, sau đó ấn *upload now* và chờ trong giây lát sẽ up xong khi đó bạn bôi đen tấm hình và copy rồi dán vô bài viết trong diễn đàn là okie ngay í mà.

----------


## vanthi1991

uh tk vr vr vr vr vr vr vr much

----------


## sammanh

> bạn vô trang http://imageshack.com/ chọn* browse* tìm đến hình cần up, sau đó ấn *upload now* và chờ trong giây lát sẽ up xong khi đó bạn bôi đen tấm hình và copy rồi dán vô bài viết trong diễn đàn là okie ngay í mà.


một câu trả lời mà những người biết cũng không thể làm được

tấm ảnh của bạn ấy nè



cái này là do idm của bạn đã quá thời gian dùn thử từ lâu lắm rồi
http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=10317&highlight=idm+5.18
bạn lên gỡ hết idm có trên máy đi, rồi vào đó down về cài lại nhé

----------


## moonbe

không phải đâu bạn . mình đã xóa đi và cài lại nhiều lần không đươc rồi nên mình mới hỏi vậy chứ .

----------


## ngoctran89

> mình đã miêu tả cụ thể trong hình rồi 
> ai biết thì chỉ giùm với
> tks!!!!


là do idm của bạn đã hết hạn dùng thử, hãy liên hệ mình sẽ giúp bạn sử dụng đc idm forever:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## thanhtuancr7

bạn dùng bản dùng thử 15 ngày; khi tới hạn nên nói hiện bảng đó bắt bạn đăng ký mua phần mềm.
bạn không cần xóa gì cả, cứ để yên như vậy và crack như hướng dẫn bên dưới:
http://diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=10317 nếu không làm dc thì hôm nào onl trên y!m mình chỉ giúp cho bạn. nick mình: emgai_mientay_1992

----------


## seo.nstech

bạn xóa ở ngoài thoy chứ bạn đâu có xóa nó nằm ở trong regedit đâu.....vậy bạn vào regedit rùi vào hkey_local_machine xóa đi cái folder đó đi là cài lại dc [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## thuytrang128

cảm ơn máy bạn nhiều . để mình thử làm đã nha . có rỳ mh pm sau .
y!m : san.chrio đó

----------


## lamerjapan

mình đã miêu tả cụ thể trong hình rồi 
ai biết thì chỉ giùm với
tks!!!!

----------


## kowalsky

gỡ bỏ bằng cách thông thường không hết đâu. bạn phải dùng phần mềm chuyên dụng gỡ bỏ sạch sẽ trong registry rồi cài lại. nếu cần gấp thì có thể dùng bản portable idm 5.18.8:
http://www.mediafire.com/?jmn2myzoo53

----------


## rickyson280287

mình vẫn không sữa được idm của mình mặc dù đã làm đủ mọi cách như máy bạn chỉ rồi 

. 
mình nghĩ mấu chốt là do lỗi ở trong hình dưới nè

----------


## shincodon9x

cái này bạn phải xoá hẳn idm đã hết hạn trong registry đi

có 1 công cụ để xoá gọn cái ăn theo idm trong registry là regcleaner => gõ cái nè trên google mà tìm 
sau đó cài lại + patch =>xong!

----------


## vietthuongmusic

là do idm của bạn đã hết hạn dùng thử, hãy liên hệ mình sẽ giúp bạn sử dụng đc idm forever:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

